# If the Elite offered you membership would you join?



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

If you were offered membership to the elite through for example marriage to one of their high ranking members, meaning marriage is membership would you? Honestly?

I think most secretly would. Also membership would give you the best chance of surviving anything, I cant think of anything better for a prepper, unless they had supernatural powers.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Happens all the time. They're called golddiggers.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

No I would not. Why you ask? Because I would always feel like I sold my soul to the devil. When and if the SHTF I want to be able to hold my head up and say I fought the fight, win, lose, or draw.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

d12dgy said:


> If you were offered membership to the elite through for example marriage to one of their high ranking members, meaning marriage is membership would you? Honestly?
> 
> I think most secretly would. Also membership would give you the best chance of surviving anything, I cant think of anything better for a prepper, unless they had supernatural powers.


You mean,as in,being offered a membership to the elite secrete society?Otherwise known as the Illuminati?

Better plan on selling your soul to satan.Because thats how you get in.

Edit-Slew beat me to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Happens all the time. They're called golddiggers.


Around here we call them...Mrs Slippy!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I think he means joining the rich folks......the Plutocrats who run things.

I'd join them, but I'd send info to you peasants to help you in your revolution......I'd be a spy.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If I were single and she was hot - yes. So I'm vain.


----------



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

Well their are several elite groups, obviously the illuminati are probably the most powerful, but a true secret elite group would be secret, so saying that maybe the illuminati is a front for a more elite group in that group?
Besides the several that are their are all vying for power, trying to backstab each other for their own agendas. To say that their are a rare few good groups also. Remember the illuminati was formed by infiltrating all the secret
societies to achieve their master goal, no matter what, lying, blackmailing, infiltrating, etc...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Elite what?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Would I join them? For dinner or as dinner. I don't trust those guys.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like Oprah or some shit like that. Love is love


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Come to the dark side; we have cookies.

Or so says Mish. LOLOL!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I already belong to the elite - The Society Of The 5th Infantry Division.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

d12dgy said:


> Well their are several elite groups, obviously the illuminati are probably the most powerful, but a true secret elite group would be secret, so saying that maybe the illuminati is a front for a more elite group in that group?
> Besides the several that are their are all vying for power, trying to backstab each other for their own agendas. To say that their are a rare few good groups also. Remember the illuminati was formed by infiltrating all the secret
> societies to achieve their master goal, no matter what, lying, blackmailing, infiltrating, etc...


the illuminati does not exist anymore. it started in 1776 and they were disbanded in 1785. besides I don't think there are illuminated people in this day and age.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If they were a good, decent group of people I would have no problem joining them buuuuuuuuut I'm guessing to get to where they are they are not a good, decent group.

I think Ripon's tagline says it the best "I wouldn't want to be part of any organization that would allow me to be a member".


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There's a line from a song I don't remember that says, "If you need a friend through thick and thin, don't look to those above you" I believe this!!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm no longer certain. 







It looks like their standards have gone to hell way before they did...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

So you guys want to marry me...is that what you're saying?!! hehe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> So you guys want to marry me...is that what you're saying?!! hehe


_Marry_?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> _Marry_?


Lol


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yes I would, but only to subvert them from the inside.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yes I would, but only to subvert them from the inside.


"Hey...what ever became of prepadoodle?"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have to say i would probably date her, but when i discover untasteful things going on, likely leave.


----------



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

If satan is around, would he count as the elite? Any contract would surely make you do vile things, only allowed in secret society? Unless he asked for something else, just strictly a soul, but he doesn't play fair right?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Absolutely not unless I figured out what their motive/reason was.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> the illuminati does not exist anymore. it started in 1776 and they were disbanded in 1785. besides I don't think there are illuminated people in this day and age.


Different name maybe, but they're still with us. There are and will always be conspirators, those who seek to control others. Some local, some global.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I think he means joining the rich folks......the Plutocrats who run things.
> 
> I'd join them, but I'd send info to you peasants to help you in your revolution......I'd be a spy.
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Your not one already?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was invited to join the Bilderbergers, The Illuminati, Skull and Bones, the pentavarit and party at the Grove but I said no.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I hate golf with a passion so I guess I can't join and play a few rounds and ignore the problems of the world...(sorry was that too soon?)


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I did. D'oh! Never mastered that secrecy part though.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Different name maybe, but they're still with us. There are and will always be conspirators, those who seek to control others. Some local, some global.


the only organization right now in existence that is trying to control people is the govt. organized religion still does, but they don't have much power anymore like the govt. the illuminati is long gone and they are not coming back. the so called secret societies don't exist anymore.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would to see if what we are lead to believe about them is real. To think the worlds most wealthy that control vast fortunes in different nations don't have each other on speed dial is a failing on our part. Whether or not they are rounding up civilians and exterminating them at fema camps is another topic and I'm sure our good buddy from info wars.com would have a few specials out on me too lol. 

So yes I would - but only to see what the real story is. Don't think I would get half in the divorce settlement but I'd take 1% and still be filthy rich


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I learned a long time ago, NOT to spend my life kissing other peoples asses in order to "get ahead" in life. 
There is no easy meal ticket, unless your dead from the neck up.
So, NO. I would not join the "Elite". 
They wouldnt like what I have to teach them.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The blue star mason woman's thing and elite orders is not the same. Business women and stuff do that.
People might be surprised about how many fraternal or beneficial societies there are out there that resemble their own goals, but have some methodical way of approaching them based on a philosophy.
You always see "things going bump in the night after boody!!" But you never see much about all the big giant head and super hero clubs there are that do cool stuff.
Weird is weird, usually apparent and yes, "weird" to everyone, so your senses will serve you in selection.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i am the elite  i dont like to think about sharing my guns ammo make up and purses. mate up for membership? to live? naw, id rather be with my sweet little bradley. but just in case i dont die already. probably not.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

If you were a true person your name is known in heaven (I hear, they say)
I don't know how "yea, even anyone who has ever cared about anything, even for a single moment, is not wholly in danger of falling from the tree of life" is a big secret anyeay. Lots of people know that without a membership, or I guess by the membership they already have.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I am who I am, cant buy me or my beliefs, so no I wouldn't. Nor would i trade any part of my life for another. plus i am part of the the most elite group there is I m a retired military vet!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope, I wouldnt join them... But if she was HOT I would have sex with her...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> Nope, I wouldnt join them... But if she was HOT I would have sex with her...


Doc,
FYI
This is NOT Mish's "Penis in a toaster" thread...:68:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/14416-penis-toaster.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Doc,
> FYI
> This is NOT Mish's "Penis in a toaster" thread...:68:
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/14416-penis-toaster.html


Mish has a penis!?! Explains a lot actually.


----------



## Device Unknown (Jan 23, 2015)

I am part of the elite. It's call the American Patriot.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wife says I can't marry any more women, and men have never interested me so I guess not.Now if I were single I would sell all you peons down the river for a quarter:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who are the Elite ? What makes you Elite ?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Who are the Elite ? What makes you Elite ?


I am the elite and none of you can join me. Now excuse me while I light my fireplace with 100 dollar bill and eat caviar off my Monet.

*all of that said in my best Thurston Howell voice*


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I cant get to that thread.. it says I dont have permission. This confirms I am not one of the elite!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I cant get to that thread.. it says I dont have permission. This confirms I am not one of the elite!!


That thread is in the Bunker, (which is kind of a "say anything place for members to go" without embarrassing the guests. Go to your profile then click on SETTINGS. I think you then click on PERMISSION GROUPS and then select THE BUNKER. Try that. If not PM a moderator and they can walk you through.


----------

